# Pytanie dotyczące położenia się pliku

## matiit

Sory nie wiedziałem jak nazwać temat.

Chodzi mi o plik w którym będe mógł zrobić coś takiego:

Jest np. taki wycinek (nie tak samo bo nie pamiętam ale podobnie)

```
if (/etc/init.d/hal [+x]) 

. /etc/init.d/hal start
```

I moge sobie to wyedytować aby było:

```
if (/etc/init.d/hal [+x]) 

. /etc/init.d/hal start &
```

czyli że gentoo nie będzie czakało aż się załaduje a od  razu będzie sie uruchamiał nast. z listy.

----------

## canis_lupus

Zainteresuj się "paralellstartup" w konfiguracji RC.  Bo chyba o to Ci własnie chodzi.

----------

## matiit

O tym czytałem gdzieś ale to ustawia uruchamianie w tle chyba dla wszystkich usług, a ja nie chcę dla wszystkich.

----------

## sir KAT

Problem jest taki, że niektóre usługi muszą się uruchamiać po innych, więc takie modyfikacje mogą tylko zaburzyć podnoszenie się systemu.

----------

## matiit

wiem o tym.

Ale mimo to chcę znaleźć taki plik  :Smile: 

 W slacku jest to /etc/rc.d/rc.M

----------

## sir KAT

W Gentoo pliki odpowiedzialne za uruchamianie usług są w /etc/init.d

----------

## matiit

No ale ten plik odpowiada tak jakby za te wszystkie...

Sprawdzane jest czy pliki są wykonalne., jeśli są to je startuje 

(i moge dopisac & żeby startowały w tle)

----------

## manwe_

Slackware używałem kiedy jeszcze dinozaury po ziemi stąpały, ale z tego co pamiętam, to tam po prostu była sztywna kolejność uruchamiania kolejnych usług [jeden skrypt]. W Gentoo rozwiązywane są zależności [need, after, etc.], dlatego nie jest to takie proste. Do tego baselayout-2* jest napisany w C, więc np. taki /sbin/rc jest kompilowany i nie ma /sbin/functions.sh. Przegrzeb /lib64/rcscripts i /sbin/rc [sam plik albo źródła, zależnie co masz].

----------

